# Organocide pesticides concertrated PH mix



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2010)

I test & adjust my PH water to 6.50 before I mix pesticides mix.

Now my question is since I did the mix can my Hanna Ph Tester be ok to recheck the Ph level.?
Other wise I'll just throw it out and remix the pesticides again..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 8, 2010)

I would think so.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 8, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I would think so.


       ???

What would that mix do to my PH tester.?  
I Don't want to find out that the thing went hay wire because of the pesticide mix..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 8, 2010)

Honestly I don't see it doing anything to it. When you say pesticide, are putting something besides organicide in there? Think you asked me abou it awhile ago along with the floramite.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 8, 2010)

I've never pH'ed any pesticide water.  Never even thought about it really, but then again, many times would be mixing up 50 to 250 gallons at a pop.

For sure though I would NOT be sticking a tester into a mixed batch.:holysheep: 

I think pHing the water to begin with is not necessary, but if it makes you feel better I see no harm.

DD


----------



## massproducer (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm a bit confused, what type of pests are you trying to irradicate.  Is this a foliar spray for mites or thrips or something, or are you using this as a soil drench for gnat larvae or what?  The reason I ask is that it is basically counter productive to use any type of pesticide soil drench if you are growing organic as this is going to have a very negetive affect on your mediums biology, possibily killing all of your beneficial bacteria and fungus...

Also if you are growing organic then i would avoid altering the PH much unless it is a necessity, the microbes the thrive in organic situations will buffer your medium as the release enzymes and acids with is also how nutes become available to your plants.  I am a 100% organic grower and do not even own PH up or down.  The are tricks you will learn along the way of natural items to lower or raise the PH like: Calcium carbonate ( lime and eggshells ) raise PH and have buffering ability for acidic mediums like peat, while most organic nitrogen and sulfur sources will lower the PH.  All of these work in conjuction with with microbes to release the nutes and buffer the PH.

So let me know what type of pests your dealing with and we can see if there are any alternatives to the pesticide.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back mass. I would assume it's a foilar spray. I told him about organicide, I believe. It's not a pesticide. But if he is mixing the floramite he asked about then, for sure. I believe it's mites he is trying to erradicate. But I al sure he will chime in. Again, hope to see you around more.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 9, 2010)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused, what type of pests are you trying to irradicate.  Is this a foliar spray for mites or thrips or something, or are you using this as a soil drench for gnat larvae or what?  The reason I ask is that it is basically counter productive to use any type of pesticide soil drench if you are growing organic as this is going to have a very negetive affect on your mediums biology, possibily killing all of your beneficial bacteria and fungus...
> 
> Also if you are growing organic then i would avoid altering the PH much unless it is a necessity, the microbes the thrive in organic situations will buffer your medium as the release enzymes and acids with is also how nutes become available to your plants.  I am a 100% organic grower and do not even own PH up or down.  The are tricks you will learn along the way of natural items to lower or raise the PH like: Calcium carbonate ( lime and eggshells ) raise PH and have buffering ability for acidic mediums like peat, while most organic nitrogen and sulfur sources will lower the PH.  All of these work in conjuction with with microbes to release the nutes and buffer the PH.
> 
> So let me know what type of pests your dealing with and we can see if there are any alternatives to the pesticide.



I am doing a F.F.ocean forest soil this time around and while I was at the garden, light, shop and they told me to use this stuff.

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Organocide-Quart/dp/B001CJ6764/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1265730688&sr=8-1

I already had bought this and I spray my walls and floors with this stuff to block the suckers from crawling in, "Yea right" 
I have some white fly's and have those sticky strips around and at the fan leaves I am starting to see webs but not seeing any mites of any kind Yet, but I know they are coming..
Just trying to be prepared before it to late and NO I am not trying to folliar feed or drinch the soil with this stuff nor do I add my nuts to this pesticide I only spray 2 a week and wash off the next day.
No way am I using this pesticide in the Veggie room as it Don't need it.

I was going to spray my plants and just wondering do I need to lower the Ph for the leaves too like feeding or watering..
I am NOT to Keen on pesticide on my plants that I will smoke later..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 9, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Welcome back mass. I would assume it's a foilar spray. I told him about organicide, I believe. It's not a pesticide. But if he is mixing the floramite he asked about then, for sure. I believe it's mites he is trying to erradicate. But I al sure he will chime in. Again, hope to see you around more.




I don't remember, that I asked about floramite.
Now I'll go back and check all my post on that..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2010)

I could be wrong. Srry


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 9, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I could be wrong. Srry



Nope your right!  It was there on another thread you mention that floramite stuff and when I bought this other Organicide, lowe's was out.
I will get some of that stuff soon,  Now do to I can use this stuff around the house for Flees and spider of sort and fly's and my outside Tomato's, veggie grow..It is concentrated stuff..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2010)

I would not use it in the house. Its a ornamental miticide. We use it in overhead planes to spray X-Mas tree farms every year. You dont need mask, but I wear one. Best Advice for you is, mask, suit, goggles, gloves and sprayer from the Depot. Goggles are a must if that is the only thing you get. Typically outside plants dont have to big of mite probs, at least in WA. But sure, you can use it outside for whatever if you have them. Think I already said, once in veg and once in flower, along with entire room. Turn your ventilation off and FOR SURE circulating fans in room. Be safe man.

PS, only mix enough for one time use. I used 1/2 gal mix for 40 bushes. Oh. Lowes wont have Floramite. Ebay or hydro store (behind the counter).......


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 9, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> PS, only mix enough for one time use. I used 1/2 gal mix for 40 bushes. Oh. Lowes wont have Floramite. Ebay or hydro store (behind the counter).......



So that floramite is Not sold in stores! That really bites!!!
Yea any time one mess with a chemical like pesticide must be careful.
Thanks


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2010)

You can get it in a 1oz bottle online on ebay. Will last a very very long time. I was wondering how long. If one of us sends the maker a email, let each other know. Thanx.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 9, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You can get it in a 1oz bottle online on ebay. . Thanx.



don't see it on ebay


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 9, 2010)

I was doing a search and here what I found for Lots of $
hxxp://www.hidhut.com/catalog/floramite-sc-spider-mite-control-oz-p-2021.html


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2010)

It's all over eBay. Double check. 1oz for $26.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 10, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> It's all over eBay. Double check. 1oz for $26.



Found it and thanks.
how long does that 1 Oz last yea.?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

A very long time. I need to send the manf an email and ask about shelf life. I will follow up with you. But the short answer is prob years and years if it is indefinate shelf life. Takes 1/4 tsp per gal if i remember right.


----------



## JCChronic (Feb 11, 2010)

I just read a University study recently that said insecticides have better affect if used with water PH 4.5 - 5.2.  I have only used this with foliar spraying.  I've done it twice and the girls look great.  I'm waiting for the BIG GUNS to arrive in the mail so, not checking seriously yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought an oz of floramite on E-bay for $20.95--free shipping.  They also sell it in 1/2 oz bottles.  Just do a search on "Floramite", you will get a lot of hits.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 11, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I just bought an oz of floramite on E-bay for $20.95--free shipping.  They also sell it in 1/2 oz bottles.  Just do a search on "Floramite", you will get a lot of hits.



I did the search the first time a didn't come up with anything, but I did notice my spelling was off and found pages of the floramite in every size of a bottle.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I just bought an oz of floramite on E-bay for $20.95--free shipping. They also sell it in 1/2 oz bottles. Just do a search on "Floramite", you will get a lot of hits.


 
Here I thought you were all organic too..... Have you used it before? I think after you try it, you will re-think the multiple treatment idea.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 11, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Here I thought you were all organic too..... Have you used it before? I think after you try it, you will re-think the multiple treatment idea.


:rofl: :rofl: 

I know I do 'mostly' organic and will go for the neem or safers first, mostly as a prophylactic measure.

If those don't work, the Floramite comes out in a heartbeat.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## moaky (Feb 11, 2010)

i try to stay as organic as possible and what i found works is azatrol its has a OMRI rating(to be used with organic farming).  my bro gave me some ladies and i didn't think to check them before i brought them home.  i found the mites and i made a solution of azatrol (2 tbls : gallon) and dunk the whole plant in it( they were still in cubes) including the roots.  got them all.  but there eggs i think hatched and i did it agian 2 weeks later when they reapeared no problems any more. although it was alot harder the second time.  you can just spray them every 2 days and that helps after the dipping.  oh yeah i put dutch masters penatrator(helps plant absorb and foliar spray nuts or pesti's) also ive heard people useing floramite with a hormones that attract mites to the poison.  might not have to spray the plants then. i don't know what it is but overheard the hydro guy telling someone with a serious problem.  definitely be careful with floramite though.  you are supposed to have a license just to buy it.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2010)

I only choose it over Avid cause its a bit safer, not much, but a bit. When all else fails or you have quite a large room, its the only way to go. To be honest, I recommended it to a friend, gave him some, but told him I wanted to see how long the residual effect would last. He sprayed the entire room, plants up and down. Its been almost 7 months since he sprayed and has had numerous harvest in between and brought in new clones. That is one spray. So, IMO, it stands out.


----------

